# I want I want!!....Only if i had $500....



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

........


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Nice but i'd pick a Pearl Of orient


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Meh, looks like a texas with good colors.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Meh, looks like a texas with good colors.


 it IS a texas. Well, half texas anyway


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, looks like a texas with good colors.
> ...


 its what they call a red texas..beauty it is..but i think that one goes far more then 500...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I want one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats just sweet


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice colours on that thing


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

damn nice picture find. These guys are great.. they are also very expensive. everyone in the big flowerhorn countries wants these guys, but they are from thailand.. and the usa has just a good a chance as getting these guys. Im starting to think that if you want to drop some money on a fish.. and want the most competitive flowerhorn fish... get something from thailand SRS or SRT. They are more like 2k for one like that... wish i had that money now :sad: but the cheaper more orangey ones are still affordable.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

look how red these are
and in the usa


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

DAMMIT I HAD ONE OF THOSE IT GOT SICK AND DIED







I DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD SO MUCH VALUE TO THEM


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

huh? You had one of the 3 or 4 SRT in the usa?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> huh? You had one of the 3 or 4 SRT in the usa?


 he probably had a baby one..


----------

